# Magpie Mine, Sheldon, Derbyshire, November 2012



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2013)

It's been done before on here but not for a while. We went on a very cold day with the wind chill close to zero degrees. A nice little explore this one. Easily accessable but semi-derelict.

Lead mining first started at Magpie mine about 250 years ago. A number of buildings are still in tact. The winding gear and engine at the site today date back to the 1950s. The mine was prone to flooding and the big building at the site is a Cornish Beam Engine that was built in 1840 to drain the mine. The wooden structure set away from the main mine buildings was a horse-drawn gin which was used to draw lead ore to the surface.The main shaft is over 200m deep.

On with the pictures...

First negotiate the locals...




img5675_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It's a long way down there...




img5674_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Two chimneys and a Cornish Beam Engine in the middle.




img5672_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The horse Gin used to raise the lead ore to the surface.




img5669bw_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A full frontal of the Cornish Beam Engine and chimney.




img5665_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img5660_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close-up of the winding gear...




img5657_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr




img5653_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Building with cylindrical winding drum.




img5652_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too sure what this roofless round little building was used for.




img5663 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## MrDan (Jan 26, 2013)

Really liked this photo, love the colour of the stone used in these buildings.
How were the locals?


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 26, 2013)

liking this lots


----------



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Really liked this photo, love the colour of the stone used in these buildings.
> How were the locals?



Why thank you Mr Dan. Pleased to report that the Locals were very friendly. There's a really top pub near by in Sheldon where we sampled the local ale and pies. Very agreeable to the palate.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 26, 2013)

that's a goodun mate.I like the horse gin especially,there ain't many of them left.The circular building is the powder house,used for storing gunpowder

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2853700


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 26, 2013)

That's bang on the money mate, and certainly on the list. Morning explore and pub lunch, sounds good to me. What's the pub called bud?


----------



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> That's bang on the money mate, and certainly on the list. Morning explore and pub lunch, sounds good to me. What's the pub called bud?



It's the Cock and Pullet mate. Right proper pub, just like how they should be


----------



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> that's a goodun mate.I like the horse gin especially,there ain't many of them left.The circular building is the powder house,used for storing gunpowder
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2853700



Cheers Oldscrote. Mate, I bow to your knowledge!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 26, 2013)

HughieD said:


> It's the Cock and Pullet mate. Right proper pub, just like how they should be



Found it mate cheers. Looks good. Shame they don't do B&B  I'm looking forward to what should be a great day out, and thanks for posting it up


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice, I like this!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Found it mate cheers. Looks good. Shame they don't do B&B  I'm looking forward to what should be a great day out, and thanks for posting it up



My pleasure mate. Yup, that's the baby. Just like going back in time in that pub. Also close by is Monsal Head and Litton mill. Both worth a look too.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cracking photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 26, 2013)

The Slough is accessible and takes you into the workings


----------



## muppet (Jan 26, 2013)

nice find thanks for posting


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 26, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> The Slough is accessible and takes you into the workings



Having seen the amount of water exiting the SOUGH ...I hope you have your 25m breast stroke lol .

Cracking piccies AND one of my fave places ...


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been part way in with chesties, it's doable 

Well it was in summer


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice report and a great part of the country too!!


----------

